# Cichlids and other Tropical Fish



## Brian S (Sep 17, 2004)

If you keep fish, let's see them. I'll go first.
These are 2 of my African Cichlids.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 17, 2004)

One more of the little guy. It is hard to get a good pic of this since he won't sit still for very long.
These are in the aquarium in my office btw


----------



## cichlidsman (Sep 18, 2004)

as soon as i get a new cam i will post pics off mine.

i love the electirc yellow in the frist pic
what is the other?


----------



## Rourke (Sep 23, 2004)

I keep mostly Africans now, but I really suck at aquarium photography.  Here's one of the better pics I have ever taken of my aquarium (still not great, I know!), from a few years ago when it was filled with rainbows:


----------



## spider (Sep 23, 2004)

My gar say your cichlids look yummy! ;P  ;P  ;P


----------



## moricollins (Sep 23, 2004)

Rourke is that a bosemmi (or bosemanni whatever they;'re calleed ) rainbow? i LOVE those fish, i have some ordinary australian rainbows, but i too cannot get good pics of these fish.

here's my apistogramma cacatuiodes,  named Spike, very gorgeous dwarf cichlid.






Mori


----------



## Socrates (Sep 24, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> here's my apistogramma cacatuiodes,  named Spike, very gorgeous dwarf cichlid.
> Mori


  Mori...VERY GORGEOUS indeed!  Wow, I've never seen one of those around - ever.  Even when I had fish a couple of years ago, and started browsing pretty decent speciality stores, I have never encountered  one of those.  Are they in the same family as the Apistogramma Ramirezi?  Do they require soft water and pH around 5.5?

---
Wendy
---


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2004)

they are from the same family as the Ramirezi, and Spike is far more gorgeous in person, but he won't stay still for his closeup.  they prefer soft acidic water, but can are very tolerant of other water conditions.  I keep him on straight tap water, which has a pH of about 7.5 and is pretty hard.

I will try to resize the picture (will make it clearer)
Mori


----------



## Rourke (Sep 24, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Rourke is that a bosemmi (or bosemanni whatever they;'re calleed ) rainbow? i LOVE those fish, i have some ordinary australian rainbows, but i too cannot get good pics of these fish.


Yes, the one on the left is Melanotaenia bosemani, a male, and they are gorgeous.  The Turquoise are even nicer when fully colored.

Nice Apisto.....I have always liked those, but never see anything in retail pet stores beyond the common Ram cichlid.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't have photos handy, but I have one 10 gal tank next to my desk that houses a breeding pair of gold x red _Apistogramma cacatuoides_. Maybe I'll snap a few pix... My male is dancing for the female right now!

Notes: My pH is 6.0 or a little less. I get free RO water from one of my wholesale clients here in town and do water changes at least once a week. Apistos can adjust to water that is around neutral or even slightly alkaline, but successful breeding often requires soft [reverse osmosis purified] acidic water. The addition of rain water can also trigger breeding. They eat live brine, freeze dried blood worms, pinhead crickets and frozen food.


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2004)

I bought my Apistos (i used to have Apistogramma agassizii  as well, but they have passed away, as has spike's girlfriend) from Big Al's, they commonly have them up here in Canada (well at least in ONtario),  but they are pretty expesive, i paid $25 for each pair.

here's my dearly departed Male A. agassizii (also known as "spade tailed apisto", for info on them, here's a caresheet (that i wrote):






APistos are great, they require so little room, are tolerant of other fish (except when mating), ,and are just so beautiful 

a definite must for any Fish hobbyist.


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 24, 2004)

heres a few of the fish i keep first up a fresh water puffer, male siamese fighter,polyptrus then my arowana

john


----------



## cichlidsman (Sep 24, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> they are from the same family as the Ramirezi, and Spike is far more gorgeous in person, but he won't stay still for his closeup.  they prefer soft acidic water, but can are very tolerant of other water conditions.  I keep him on straight tap water, which has a pH of about 7.5 and is pretty hard.
> 
> I will try to resize the picture (will make it clearer)
> Mori


I never heard of these. I have info on 33 different Apistogramma's, But not Ramierzi.  Is it possable that they have a new name or are there a lot more?


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2004)

fatbloke, you must have an insanely big tank for that monstrous arrowana and polypterus, they both get huge, (yours already are huge)

@cichlidsman: A. ramirezi is also known as Microgeophagus ramirezi (had to go look in my S.A. cichlid book) aka the blue ram.


----------



## cichlidsman (Sep 24, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> fatbloke, you must have an insanely big tank for that monstrous arrowana and polypterus, they both get huge, (yours already are huge)
> 
> @cichlidsman: A. ramirezi is also known as Microgeophagus ramirezi (had to go look in my S.A. cichlid book) aka the blue ram.


thanks. i have to update my info.


----------



## cichlidsman (Sep 24, 2004)

fatbloke said:
			
		

> heres a few of the fish i keep first up a fresh water puffer, male siamese fighter,polyptrus then my arowana
> 
> john


Nice dragon.  How big is it? I am guessing 20" with another 15" of growth left.


----------



## Socrates (Sep 24, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> I bought my Apistos (i used to have Apistogramma agassizii  as well, but they have passed away, as has spike's girlfriend) from Big Al's, they commonly have them up here in Canada (well at least in ONtario),  but they are pretty expesive, i paid $25 for each pair.
> 
> here's my dearly departed Male A. agassizii (also known as "spade tailed apisto", for info on them, here's a caresheet (that i wrote):
> 
> ...


What are you doing to me here mori!  The A. Agassizii is another one I seeked out and never found around here.     SO gorgeous!  I have an empty 29 gallon, and now I'm beginning to get some mighty fine ideas.     There are truly some stunning dwarf cichlids out there, unfortunately those I was always after were never to be found.  Now I wonder if you can mail-order them somehow.  If I find a dealer of those I truly wanted, I know my 29 gallon will be put to good use.   

Thanks for sharing another awesome photo Mori.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2004)

check out this site they sell apistogramma's and other dwarf cichlids and have a good forum for discussing dwarf cichlids.  

And Wendy, I want people to discover these awesome alternatives to the common, boring tropical fish that are kept all the time.  Apistos are amazing,  they have as much personality as any fish i have ever kept (besides my water puppies, the oscars).  

other fish i recommend: Golden Wonder Killifish (and any other killifish),

finally, i'm making other people want a new pet, (i always want mroe T's after seeing the awesome pictures here).

Mori


----------



## Socrates (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks so much for that site Mori.  My mind is basically made up now about my spare tank.  But before I go crazy, I have to reinvest in a new filter, heater, accessories and some nice decor.
I'm sure you've heard of "Kribensis" before right?  I can't think of the Latin name right now.  blablaPulcher something like that.  I had them 2 years ago in my community tank.  I purchased a male first, and then a female from a different source.  Within 2 months I had to get another tank because they were multiplying SO fast.  I purchased a 10 gallon JUST for my Kribs, and each time the babies were big enough where they would scatter, I'd catch them and put them in my bigger tank.  They were the BEST parents.  It hurt to see them all go.  They didn't die either, I gave all of it away, tanks included.  Luckily I've got the tanks back after the people who took it all from me decided to purchase a 55 and combine ALL the fish.  Believe it or not, but my original Kribs are still alive and kicking.  At least I know they went to a good home.

Again, thanks for all the info...now I know who to "bug" if I have questions when the time comes.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## moricollins (Sep 24, 2004)

for decor,  i strongly recommend sand as a substrate (you can also use peat, it lowers the pH and hardness of the water, but makes your water yellow, hence the yellowness in my picture of the A. cacatuiodes), use driftwood (same principle as peat, lower pH and Hardness) and rocks to provide a lot of hiding places (and egg deposit places too), i haven't used the heater in their tank (or any of my other tanks) since may... it gets warm enough in my bedroom (heat lamps from reptiles).


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 25, 2004)

cichlidsman

at the moment the arowana is around 6" it still has a long way to grow yet but a lot of them dont make it to adult hood so ive been told 

moricollins

the tank they are in isnt that large at the moment due to the size of them the arowana is around 6" at the moment growing to around 36" at adulthood and the polypterus is around 7" at present reaching around 14" when adult 

but when the arowana gets to big for any home aquarium it will be coming down to my work which is the local aquarium

john


----------



## Socrates (Sep 25, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> for decor,  i strongly recommend sand as a substrate (you can also use peat, it lowers the pH and hardness of the water, but makes your water yellow, hence the yellowness in my picture of the A. cacatuiodes), use driftwood (same principle as peat, lower pH and Hardness) and rocks to provide a lot of hiding places (and egg deposit places too), i haven't used the heater in their tank (or any of my other tanks) since may... it gets warm enough in my bedroom (heat lamps from reptiles).


Mori, what type of sand?  I've heard using peat, but even that I can't picture.  When you do waterchanges, doesn't the sand syphon up?  Now I feel like a complete idiot, especially since I don't recall seeing sand (except for salt water set-ups).  I have driftwood still, but probably not enough, and additionally I have to soak it in water for several weeks so that it stays down and doesn't float upwards.
Do you use live plants in your aquarium?

Sorry for all those questioins.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## moricollins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have had NO success with live plants, even java moss dies on me.  For sand i use play sand (the type you can buy at hardware/home depot style stores for sand boxes), 

siphoning is easy, as the sand is denser and heavier than the Poop, the poop stays on top of the sand, so  siphon it simply swirl the siphon hose 1/2" above the sand, you will usually siphon a little sand too, but not a whole lot.  I haven't used peat moss as a substrate, but i suppose it would sink to the bottom (you can presoak it, and skim off the top junk, and use that for t's...)


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Sep 25, 2004)

*@ Mori

The link in your post to apistogramma.com is broken [you duplicated http:// in the tag].

@ all

I do have some gravel in my tank, only because I like use live plants in addition to the java moss that is an important part of reproduction. However, many Apisto breeders use absolutely no substrate with only clay flower pots as hides, java moss, and maybe some rock piles. I enjoy my one pair so much that I am thinking of building a rack of nine 10 gal tanks that use a sump system from a larger tank of filtered water below and breeding more. They don't have much value, but they are beautiful and fascinating.

Finally, my attempts to photograph my A. cacatuoides yesterday resulted in massive aneurysm-causing frustration. Can't get a pose... can't get good focus, can't get good light... I have decided that I don't have the mental stability for photographing aquarium fish!*


----------



## Socrates (Sep 25, 2004)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> I do have some gravel in my tank, only because I like use live plants in addition to the java moss that is an important part of reproduction. However, many Apisto breeders use absolutely no substrate with only clay flower pots as hides, java moss, and maybe some rock piles. I enjoy my one pair so much that I am thinking of building a rack of nine 10 gal tanks that use a sump system from a larger tank of filtered water below and breeding more. They don't have much value, but they are beautiful and fascinating.
> 
> Finally, my attempts to photograph my _A. cacatuoides_ yesterday resulted in massive aneurysm-causing frustration. Can't get a pose... can't get good focus, can't get good light... I have decided that I don't have the mental stability for photographing aquarium fish![/B][/FONT]


Michael,

How big of a tank do you keep your A. Cacatuioides in right now, and do you have more than one breeding pair?  You said you were planning on making a sump system for filtration, what sort of filtration are you using currently?  

I can already see myself going totally overboard, especially since I've never "specialized" in Dwarf Cichlids alone.  I used to have a few very common ones like the Kribensis and Blue Rams in a community set-up in which they did wonderfully, however, I believe it's a brand new ball game if I'm planning on keeping only Dwarfs in 1 set-up.  Isn't the depth of the tank also more important than the height since they tend to roam in the lower portions of the tank?

I do apologize for all the questions.

Thanks in advance.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## moricollins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here's a very bad picture of the tank that i currently have my Cacautiodes in.  






I believe Michael said he had his in a 10 gallon tank by his desk.

A standard 10 gallon tank works well for one pair (plus a couple dither fish, if the tank is meant for viewing).


----------



## Brian S (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't kept an Oscar in several years so I picked this one up. Like most Oscars I have seen it has loads of personality


----------



## dtknow (Nov 6, 2004)

Another aquarist. I keep, as of now, Xiphophorus montezumae 'Ivory mottled', Heterandria formosa, Enneacanthus gloriosus(well, I hope so...they are snoozing in the pond), noturus gyrinus(tadpole madtom-think 2 inch channel cat)and am currently incubating a few different nothobranchius eggs.

Nice aggi pick! I've seen them mixed into wild cauc imports but only males...


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 6, 2004)

Here´s my darlings, wolf fish, _Hoplias malabaricus_   (most likely _H. lacerdae_):



















/Lelle


----------



## Rourke (Nov 6, 2004)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Here´s my darlings, wolf fish, _Hoplias malabaricus_   (most likely _H. lacerdae_)


Very nice, Lelle! :clap:


----------



## Scylla (Nov 27, 2004)

Socrates said:
			
		

> I purchased a male first, and then a female from a different source.  Within 2 months I had to get another tank because they were multiplying SO fast.  I purchased a 10 gallon JUST for my Kribs, and each time the babies were big enough where they would scatter, I'd catch them and put them in my bigger tank.  They were the BEST parents.
> Wendy
> ---



I had the same experience with my Kribbies!  A pair in a community tank just took off and kept breeding.  The same thing happened with a pair of Rams.  I was thinking of getting another couple of pairs again, but wouldn't ya know it, those 2 species are awfully scarce around here.  I very rarely see them in shops.  I found a cacatua in a Petland one day and inquired about it.  The manager had no idea what it was or what it was doing in the tank.  clueless.  It was the first one I'd ever seen, and I thought it was just gorgeous.  Right now, I breed bettas (I have a gorgeous triple banded crowntail male coming from Thailand), but maybe just one cichlid tank couldn't hurt?  right???


----------



## Socrates (Nov 27, 2004)

Scylla said:
			
		

> I had the same experience with my Kribbies!  A pair in a community tank just took off and kept breeding.  The same thing happened with a pair of Rams.  I was thinking of getting another couple of pairs again, but wouldn't ya know it, those 2 species are awefully scarce around here.  I very rarely see them in shops.  I found a cacatua in a Petland one day and inquired about it.  The manager had no idea what it was or what it was doing in the tank.  clueless.  It was the first one I'd ever seen, and I thought it was just gorgeous.  Right now, I breed bettas (I have a gorgeous triple banded crowntail male coming from Thailand), but maybe just one cichlid tank couldn't hurt?  right???


Ahem...Kathy????

I just now noticed your response here with the Cichlids.  :8o 

What else are we gonna find out we have in common?   

This is too cool.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Scylla (Nov 27, 2004)

Yeah, it is!!  It's nice to find someone you have so much in common with.  How about lizards?  Plants?  I have some nice African Violets, and a Bougainvillea bonsai that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Deliverme314 (Nov 28, 2004)

heres a bad pic of my ground cover (Marsilla quadrifolia) and a corydoras paleatus from one of my planted tanks.


----------



## Archangel (Nov 28, 2004)

SpiderShoppe said:
			
		

> *@ Mori
> 
> The link in your post to apistogramma.com is broken [you duplicated http:// in the tag].
> 
> ...


Hey Michael,

I ran a 250 gal tank with a dry sump. How would (or by now did) you end up doing your 10 gal tank connection?   

Allen


----------



## Socrates (Nov 30, 2004)

Scylla said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is!!  It's nice to find someone you have so much in common with.  How about lizards?  Plants?  I have some nice African Violets, and a Bougainvillea bonsai that is absolutely gorgeous.


No lizards (yet). 

Plants?  Are you kidding me?  Plants, shrubs, flowers, and trees is another hobby of mine.  We've got a big variety of outdoor plants, and indoors I keep 3 different Orchids, an ancient plant (which I can't think of the name right now), cacti (which multiply on me all the time), and a boxwood which I purchased when it was tiny and  continually trimmed it to resemble a Bonsai.  


I might as well take a picture of my "plant window" and post it.   

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Freddie (Nov 30, 2004)

Few fish i have and which i hope to die soon (very soon)...
































... or then some day when im pissed enough i just kill them.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Nov 30, 2004)

Those are all AWESOME fish!

I was thinking of getting some fish, although, ive never kept anything but Bettas and Goldfish.

So im curious...is there anything that I can get that can be kept in groups, and easy to keep alive? Will I need a filter of some sort, or one of those bubblers?
 :?  

My son really likes Clown Fish (Nemo), I was thinking of those...but I know nothing of them, or any fish for that matter...so I want something that's easy to care for.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 30, 2004)

I like cichlids myself. You can keep African Cichlids together.
As far as real easy to keep community fish, swordtails, gouramis and mollies are probably the easiest to keep.
If you want something that will interact with you go with cichlids 

As for filter, go with an under gravel filter. They work well.


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Nov 30, 2004)

Ill have to get me a book on them first, I suppose. Mostly on how to set up the tank, lol. Ill probably do a 10-20 gallon for my livingroom, something that will look nice.
I guess id better not get into live plants just yet though, lol....more than likely they'll die.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 30, 2004)

Live plants look real good in a tank but I never had much luck keeping them alive.


----------



## Deliverme314 (Nov 30, 2004)

God I am such a nerd.  My first pet love is aquatic plants in a fish tank... if any of you are looking to start a planted tank I can give you some real good tips.

But the best place in the world to get info is http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x

Great forum with tons of info for you to go lurk about in.

But like i said if you want some tips on how to make a succesful planted tank.  Im your man!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Nov 30, 2004)

ive never had much luck keeping ANY plant alive, lol


----------



## Socrates (Nov 30, 2004)

Freddie said:
			
		

> Few fish i have and which i hope to die soon (very soon)...
> ... or then some day when im pissed enough i just kill them.


    
PLEASE say that you were just kidding?

You've got some gorgeous fish there, Freddie (incl. your Rummy-Nose Tetras, Krib, various catfish, etc.)  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Schlyne (Nov 30, 2004)

Freddy, if you want to get rid of them that badly, have you considered seeing if you can sell them to a pet shop?  I don't know if you'll get any takers, but it might be worth a try.

Clownfish are one of the good starter fish to do for a saltwater setup, but a saltwater setup is quite a step from freshwater.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 5, 2004)

Who here recognizes this fish? Sorry bad photo...colors are pretty washed out.


----------



## spyder (Dec 5, 2004)

*identify this fish!!!!!!!!!*

it is a killifish, but its been so long since ive had any that i dont remember the scientific name, but if you look it up on the net you should find info!!!!  :8o   later spider!!!!!!


----------



## moricollins (Dec 5, 2004)

definately a killie, very gorgeous, i'm jealous of that fish... i better not tell "Killer" my Golden wonder killie that there's another killifish who's prettier than he.

Mori


----------



## Freddie (Dec 5, 2004)

dtknow said:
			
		

> Who here recognizes this fish? Sorry bad photo...colors are pretty washed out.


Some kind of killi, propably _Aphyosemion_ sp. (something, there's over 60 sp. in genus Aphyosemion)


----------



## dtknow (Dec 5, 2004)

You guys got pretty close! Freddie is the closest if you ignore what the splitters have been doing lately. The fish is a young Fundulopanchax sjoestedti(AKA the blue gularis). He's a good driver(stud...hehe) but seems to be firing only blank shots at this age. I used to have a pair of golden wonders...they were a lot of fun...esp. when I fed them things like fiery skipper butterflies which they would jump and smash as they buzzed against the lid. If you want to go up on level into killie keeping I would reccomend checking out Fp. gardneri, Fp. striatum, and several others. 

Have yours bred yet? I found that golden wonders made nice fish to trade in for store credit...esp. if you get a large female. They produce eggs like machinery when fed right.

Btw Freddie it should be a cinch to get rid of many of those fish...esp. the Banjo catfish. Can't tell what the one in the fourth pic is. Bristlenose plecs are also easy to get rid of as many people want a small, hardworking pleco for planted tanks.


----------



## Freddie (Dec 5, 2004)

dtknow said:
			
		

> Btw Freddie it should be a cinch to get rid of many of those fish...esp. the Banjo catfish. Can't tell what the one in the fourth pic is. Bristlenose plecs are also easy to get rid of as many people want a small, hardworking pleco for planted tanks.


It's _Pangus kuhlii spp._ in the fourth pic. Weird color but it is that. I've two of those.
I know that i would be easy the get rid of those. I just dont like it anymore cos i've got all friends fish who have gotten rid of their aquriums. And the Banjo catfish is the only one which id want to keep. Maybe i some day try to find someone who could take some of those.


----------



## moricollins (Dec 5, 2004)

my female Golden wonder got killed by the male, he just kept harrassing her, and something happened to her gills (i never did quite figure out what).


----------



## Deliverme314 (Dec 5, 2004)

I would say Aphyosemion gardneri


----------



## dtknow (Dec 9, 2004)

moricollins said:
			
		

> my female Golden wonder got killed by the male, he just kept harrassing her, and something happened to her gills (i never did quite figure out what).


If you ever try again I would try to get a large female and if your male is particularly nasty seperate...fatten female, and put together for breeding. When I kept lineatus my male was quite gentle and the worst thing he did was block her escape with a display.


----------



## snakey_dave (Dec 23, 2004)

As those of you who know me will have heard, I recently had a fire at my house so my digi camera is toast, but I'll post pics as soon as I get round to buying a new one.
I currently keep a shoal of 8 Pygocentrus nattereri, 2 Potomotrygon leopoldi, 3 Potomotrygon motoro (Colombian), 1 Osteoglossum bicirrohsum, 1 Hemibagrus wyckii, and 1 Scleropages formosus (red and gold cross back).
I work here...

http://www.wharfaquatics.co.uk/

p.s. Our "reptile section" stock list is horribly outdated!!! It has expanded massively! No one has got round to updating yet though. sorry.

Dave


----------



## Daywalker (Dec 28, 2004)

in reply to dtknow

is the killi a ;
blue gularis
Aphyosemion sjoestedti


----------



## Freddie (Feb 25, 2005)

Socrates said:
			
		

> PLEASE say that you were just kidding?
> 
> You've got some gorgeous fish there, Freddie (incl. your Rummy-Nose Tetras, Krib, various catfish, etc.)


I still have them


----------



## demolitionlover (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok yeah I have a tiny fresh water tank... my blue ram and a red eye tetra. I love them so much <3<3


----------

